
One is confident that this electronic voting system will not get hacked - smitty1e
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/11/los-angeles-county-to-intoduce-vsap-e-voting-system-not-hand-marked-not-paper-not-hand-counted-in-public.html
======
quantified
I’ve found neighboring voters pretty apathetic about vote counting, and my
local poll workers actually contemptuous of my interest in the integrity of
counting. I wish people were as interested in their vote counting as much as
making it easy to cast. Filling in ovals with a pen is something we all learn
in kindergarten.

